# Thanksgiving Party and turkey giveaway!



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Gilligan's is having a Thanksgiving party for us forum members!

They are providing two cooked turkeys and everyone can bring sides.

There will be a marsh mellow shootout contest and two free turkeys to be won! I think they said something about a bottle of liquor give away too!

We will try to get this started around 5:00. Come out and join us Wednesday the 27th at Gilligan's on Pensacola Beach behind the Hampton Inn!

Please contact me or comment with what side you are planning on bringing so we don't end up with 5 greenbean casseroles. Sides can be simple. We don't need to go all out. :chef::thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Ster Dressing*


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

Gallon of home made finger lickin slap yo momma gravy.


----------



## Beachneck (Dec 26, 2008)

I'll bring the Original Kings Hawaiian Rolls. (got to have something to mop up that "finger lickin slap yo momma gravy" with)


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*For the head count:*

*Rodney counts for 6 souls, and three rooms*

*Jesscia is 2 souls*

*Mark is one*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*If you plan on attending, please post so, so the Crew at Gilligan's can get a head count, and prepare enough turkeys.*


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

So far its about 20 people.


----------



## diverdwn (Nov 13, 2007)

April and I will be there, with broccoli and rice casserole.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I have been there many times, with three layers on, for an awesome time. 

See ya tomorrow!!

Cooking completed.*


----------



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

*Moving our Bash to Latitude's Today!*

Hey Everyone,

So, after careful consideration of the weather, we decided to move our celebration to the Latitude's Pool Bar at the Hilton next door. This way, we will be able to provide heaters for everyone and we can store all the food in the White Sands Banquet Room located right next to the Latitude's Bar. Everything else is still as originally planned. We have two turkeys, oysters, a turkey shoot contest and more. Please help to spread the word to everyone! 

Cheers!

Mike, Kyra, Kirstin, and Logan


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Humpday Hottie's said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> So, after careful consideration of the weather, we decided to move our celebration to the Latitude's Pool Bar at the Hilton next door. This way, we will be able to provide heaters for everyone and we can store all the food in the White Sands Banquet Room located right next to the Latitude's Bar. Everything else is still as originally planned. We have two turkeys, oysters, a turkey shoot contest and more. Please help to spread the word to everyone!
> 
> ...


*Welcome to the Pensacola Fishing Forum, you Humpday Hottie's. 

It is about time y'all join in on the fun, and provide the information. 

What time is the food served? 

Jjam just called headed south from the woods, and is trying to make it. He has got allot of hours to make it back.

But I am cooking now, and ready to arrive at 5 pm, as that is what i had heard.
*


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*moving good idea .*



Humpday Hottie's said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> So, after careful consideration of the weather, we decided to move our celebration to the Latitude's Pool Bar at the Hilton next door. This way, we will be able to provide heaters for everyone and we can store all the food in the White Sands Banquet Room located right next to the Latitude's Bar. Everything else is still as originally planned. We have two turkeys, oysters, a turkey shoot contest and more. Please help to spread the word to everyone!
> 
> ...


Thanks for moving it inside , it is supposed to be cold tonight and was worried about my gibblets. What time were you wanting to kick this baby off?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Rooms for tonight:*

*Hampton $69.00 for forum members and Hilton $79.00 for forum members*


----------



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

We are opening around our usual time, 3pm. I think Stephanie mentioned kicking things off around 5? We're used to seeing your faces between 5 and 6 so we'll be out there ready for ya!
-Kirstin


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Humpday Hottie's said:


> We are opening around our usual time, 3pm. I think Stephanie mentioned kicking things off around 5? We're used to seeing your faces between 5 and 6 so we'll be out there ready for ya!
> -Kirstin


*6 PM it is!!!*


----------

